# Store street espresso



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Another great cafe near my uni









Had a v60 of wote yirgacheffe from SQ Mile. Absolutely fantastic brewed coffee!

No complementary water though









Great venue and location.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd love to try a 'professionally brewed' cup of the Wote. It has probably been my favourite brew of the year so far.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Can you make it to Euston Square anytime? We can go! Mini Cafe crawl?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Could probably make a lunchtime (on Boris bike) next week if that suits?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Depending on the date I may be able to join you... Chris will look after you. There is usually water available too


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

That sounds so tasty I think I'll head over to try one next week.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Glenn/southpaw let us know when you'll be around - would be good to meet up.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a really short window on Wednesdays from 13.00 to 14.00 between lectures.

If we want to make a bigger event of it perhaps we should allow more time.

Perhaps Mondays for a longer lunchtime session?

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll be in the area on Wednesday or Thursday next week - I'll know which on Monday. It'd be good to say hello.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone want to meet for coffee tomorrow, Wednesday, at Stores St?

I can at 1pm. PM me or reply here.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Sounds good, I'll see you there.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Went at lunch with Mark. Great shot of red brick and a beautiful v60 of Square Mile Wote Yirgacheffe. Staff seemed friendly enough too!


----------



## Obsy (May 21, 2012)

I so wish we had somewhere close up here to go for a decent cuppa.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I definitely needed all that caffeine for my 4 hour lecture!

V60 of yirgacheffe was spot on for me.


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

I just wanted to give this cafe some of the love it deserves. It's one of my favourite places in london because of the the range of coffee options - usually a batch brew as well as a filter option, red brick and a guest espresso. Also because of how nice Chris the head barista is as well as the other staff. When I first bought some coffee for espresso he checked what grinder/machine combo I had and wrote his recommended brew recipe down on the back of the pack even including to the length of time to temp surf.

Well worth a look in if you're in the area.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I thought it was closed weekends but just double checked and it's open Saturdays - will pop in and check it out.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've been here a few times recently with Mark (fatboyslim) and although I haven't tried the bulk brew the v60s are always pretty good.

The staff have generally been pretty chatty as well when they realise that we're talking about coffee.


----------

